# no Pandora for Series 3 owners



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

not a happy camper right here. Its on Premiere, why not S3 ?


----------



## djwilso (Dec 23, 2006)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8142124#post8142124

TiVo just wants you to buy a Premiere.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

We're in the middle of a software update right now.

http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=455781

I doubt we'll see Pandora until after the rollout is complete.


----------



## wp746911 (Feb 19, 2005)

that's why when someone asks if they should buy a series 3 hd tivo, I say 'no'.

It's now several years old- tivo needs to focus 100% of its attention on the premiere- just keep the older boxes stable


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

wp746911 said:


> that's why when someone asks if they should buy a series 3 hd tivo, I say 'no'.
> 
> It's now several years old- tivo needs to focus 100% of its attention on the premiere- just keep the older boxes stable


Bull Sh**, we are/have paid for guide data and software updates. The feature set should be the same as the Premiere until the hardware can not support it.


----------



## pmiranda (Feb 12, 2003)

I'm still getting all the services I got when I signed up for lifetime on my S3, so it doesn't really bother me if the new boxes get something the old one doesn't. Might be they're heavily leveraging the flash support in the Premiere to do Pandora so it's not practical to run it on the older boxes.


----------



## wp746911 (Feb 19, 2005)

atmuscarella said:


> Bull Sh**, we are/have paid for guide data and software updates. The feature set should be the same as the Premiere until the hardware can not support it.


No need for edited expletives.

Well it does appear that they are going to put pandora on the HD, so this arguement is somewhat 'academic' at this point. I own a HD and a premiere. I'm not saying I don't want TIVO to spend time on the HD, but given the mediocre state of the premiere, and since it is the 'face of tivo' right now, I would think it would be much wiser to get the premiere up to speed (for crying out loud it still doesnt even have full HD menus) before they spend too much time on the older HD tivos. The HD is several years old and as with any electronics I own, I don't expect it to be as updated as the current hardware device (iphone, 2 year old graphics card, 2009 HDTV, 2009 blu-ray player). Would it be nice if they did? Certainly- but tivo as a company has bigger problems...


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

wp746911 said:


> No need for edited expletives.
> 
> Well it does appear that they are going to put pandora on the HD, so this arguement is somewhat 'academic' at this point. I own a HD and a premiere. I'm not saying I don't want TIVO to spend time on the HD, but given the mediocre state of the premiere, and since it is the 'face of tivo' right now, I would think it would be much wiser to get the premiere up to speed (for crying out loud it still doesnt even have full HD menus) before they spend too much time on the older HD tivos. The HD is several years old and as with any electronics I own, I don't expect it to be as updated as the current hardware device (iphone, 2 year old graphics card, 2009 HDTV, 2009 blu-ray player). Would it be nice if they did? Certainly- but tivo as a company has bigger problems...


I seriously doubt you pay a monthly service charge for your 2 year old graphics card, 2009 HDTV, 2009 blu-ray player.


----------



## pmiranda (Feb 12, 2003)

RoyK said:


> I seriously doubt you pay a monthly service charge for your 2 year old graphics card, 2009 HDTV, 2009 blu-ray player.


They work without a service. TiVo doesn't. The service is still there. You can't expect them to add new features to old products indefinitely. When they stop supporting my S3 that I paid full retail for in the first month and bought lifetime for at the time, that will be something worth cursing about.


----------



## wp746911 (Feb 19, 2005)

RoyK said:


> I seriously doubt you pay a monthly service charge for your 2 year old graphics card, 2009 HDTV, 2009 blu-ray player.


I don't- but I do pay high monthly service fees for my famillies cellphones- and those have the same update problems that the HDs are having- once they are 'last years models' (or heck, 6 months old) they often miss updates or won't get the newest version of android, etc.

I'm not questioning if it would be a good idea for tivo to update the HDs-it would be, but I don't expect it. I do have a paid subscription (lifetime) for my HD, so I DO expect the continued basic updates/tv guides/etc, but beyond that is all just brownie points from tivo. Obviouisly your expectations are higher/different than mine- and that is something tivo has to weigh. Some customers will get pissed off if the premiere gets stuff that the HD doesnt- and they will have to decide if its worth their $$ to keep your $$.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

pmiranda said:


> They work without a service. TiVo doesn't. The service is still there. You can't expect them to add new features to old products indefinitely. When they stop supporting my S3 that I paid full retail for in the first month and bought lifetime for at the time, that will be something worth cursing about.


There was a time when providing guide data via dial up was significant cost item. However providing guide data via the Internet is not, a large component of the service we are paying for now is software updates which includes evolving features. TiVo was selling new and refurbed TiVo HDs and TiVo Series 3 units in 2010, less than 6 months ago. Please explain to people who bought units who are paying for software updates including updated and new features why they shouldn't expect to get them. I understand they have to focus development on the future however they have setup a service model that requires support & devepment of older models for longer than pretty much anything else out there in the electronics world.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Expectation of support for older models: yes, within reason.
Expectation of new features for older models: no. 

When was the last time a Ford dealership called you and said the 2010 Mustangs have built-in GPS/more cup holders/bigger engine, and they'd like to retrofit those new features into your 1981 Escort?


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

orangeboy said:


> Expectation of support for older models: yes, within reason.
> Expectation of new features for older models: no.
> 
> When was the last time a Ford dealership called you and said the 2010 Mustangs have built-in GPS/more cup holders/bigger engine, and they'd like to retrofit those new features into your 1981 Escort?


TiVo does three things for boxes that have been purchased.
1) provide a listing (guide) service
2) fix bugs
3) add new features.

We pay a monthly fee. Paying a small amount for guide service is reasonable. Paying for bug fixes is unreasonable (their screwups - they should fix them!)

So after deducting for the listing service and a small profit it isn't unreasonable to expect the majority of the remainder of our subscription fees to be applied to new features and updates.

(And I don't know of anyone who pays his automobile dealer a monthly service fee. Do you?)


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

This is how you are spending your monthly fee:

Source


> The TiVo Service. The TiVo service consists of program guide information and the following features:
> 
> (a) Season Pass® recording - automatically finds and records every episode of a series all season long;
> 
> ...


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

its a service, we pay for service. If the hardware can support it then we should get it.


----------



## m.s (Mar 8, 2007)

orangeboy said:


> When was the last time a Ford dealership called you and said the 2010 Mustangs have built-in GPS/more cup holders/bigger engine, and they'd like to retrofit those new features into your 1981 Escort?


All of those items have a very significant incremental cost of goods. Software upgrades do not. Your analogy fails miserably.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

m.s said:


> All of those items have a very significant incremental cost of goods. Software upgrades do not. Your analogy fails miserably.


You think the TiVo designers/engineers/QA are working gratis?


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

orangeboy said:


> You think the TiVo designers/engineers/QA are working gratis?


If I were running TiVo, their software "engineers" wouldn't be working at all. Surely TiVo could replace them with bums off the street that could do a better job.

I'm upset because TiVo recently failed to record the end of a program that *I was watching* after I hit REC. The program appears in my Now Playing (with a 1+ hr time), but when I try to play it back I get some stupid message about "there was no video signal". Of course, no correctable or uncorrectable errors show up on that channel on DVR diagnostics; the channel is clean, and *I was watching a clean signal* at the time. So this is doubtlessly some stupid bug, but I haven't searched the forum yet to see how many others have been bitten by it.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

my $79 Roku box runs Pandora. My directv HR-20 runs Pandora using playon and still has no Tivo interface after waiting years for this. My Netgear EVA-9150 media extender runs Pandora using Playon. Yet my $700 Tivo Series 3 runs neither playon nor Pandora. No wonder I'm getting disillusioned with Tivo


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

tivoknucklehead said:


> my $79 Roku box runs Pandora. My directv HR-20 runs Pandora using playon and still has no Tivo interface after waiting years for this. My Netgear EVA-9150 media extender runs Pandora using Playon. Yet my $700 Tivo Series 3 runs neither playon nor Pandora. No wonder I'm getting disillusioned with Tivo


So now, with what appears to be something that will be available in a few weeks, you are upset? Just because you did not get it first, although you already have it through other tools?


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

jrtroo said:


> So now, with what appears to be something that will be available in a few weeks, you are upset? Just because you did not get it first, although you already have it through other tools?


I'm just finding it harder and harder to get excited about Tivo any more and it saddens me as I have been a loyal customer for 8 years. No one has told me a technical reason why Tivo can't implement playon so I can watch Hulu and other good stuff. This Pandora thing is just the latest example of my frustration


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Being loyal doesn't mean stick with something until something better comes along. Being loyal means sticking with something _even if_ something better comes along.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

orangeboy said:


> Being loyal doesn't mean stick with something until something better comes along. Being loyal means sticking with something _even if_ something better comes along.


Loyalty to the point of stupidity?

That kind of loyalty is reserved for people and animals. Corporations? Heck no! Their loyalty is to their owners/stockholders. Not saying that is wrong just true. I've never dealt with one that deserved loyalty from their customers to the point of sticking with them even if something better comes along.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

My $99 Insignia Bluray player recently received an update to add pandora. Best Buy can provide an update to add pandora to a 1 yr old $99 Bluray player, but Tivo won't provide pandora to the S3. Go figure.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

shwru980r said:


> My $99 Insignia Bluray player recently received an update to add pandora. Best Buy can provide an update to add pandora to a 1 yr old $99 Bluray player, but Tivo won't provide pandora to the S3. Go figure.


Won't? I think, from all signs, is that it is just "not yet."

Just a note, a one year old bluray player is several years younger than a S3 Tivo.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

RoyK said:


> Loyalty to the point of stupidity?
> 
> That kind of loyalty is reserved for people and animals. Corporations? Heck no! Their loyalty is to their owners/stockholders. Not saying that is wrong just true. I've never dealt with one that deserved loyalty from their customers to the point of sticking with them even if something better comes along.


I'm not trying to be a grammar nazi, I'm just pointing out that "loyal" was usually used inappropriately, and maybe the OP won't repeat their mistake.

For loyalty, Thich Nhat Hanh is a prime example of one who was loyal to a cause (and the others that did the same).


----------



## jaredmwright (Sep 6, 2004)

I noticed that the Pandora app shows up along with Rhapsody and the other items such as FrameChannel. I wonder if we could sniff the IP address on our local network for the destination IP address they are talking to for the Pandora app and manually add the IP for our HD/Series3 units? Thoughts?


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

jrtroo said:


> Won't? I think, from all signs, is that it is just "not yet."...


Jul 12, 2010 Press Release



> Your Favorite Music -- In the near future, Premiere, *TiVo Series3(TM) and HD DVR* customers will be able to listen to their personalized Pandora radio stations on the best speakers in the house, thanks to a new TiVo relationship with Pandora.


----------



## oViTynoT (May 18, 2007)

jaredmwright said:


> I noticed that the Pandora app shows up along with Rhapsody and the other items such as FrameChannel. I wonder if we could sniff the IP address on our local network for the destination IP address they are talking to for the Pandora app and manually add the IP for our HD/Series3 units? Thoughts?


Only if they're running an HME interface at that host...


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

jaredmwright said:


> I noticed that the Pandora app shows up along with Rhapsody and the other items such as FrameChannel. I wonder if we could sniff the IP address on our local network for the destination IP address they are talking to for the Pandora app and manually add the IP for our HD/Series3 units? Thoughts?





oViTynoT said:


> Only if they're running an HME interface at that host...


I turned on DNS debug logging on my Server, and tried the Pandora app from my Premiere. Doing an nslookup to get the IP address for the name requested, I added that IP address as a Server on my Series3. No such luck. My Series3 returned "Server Not Found". I had my doubts that Pandora worked that way, but it was fun trying!


----------



## jaredmwright (Sep 6, 2004)

It may not be using a name for the service, so it may not be showing up in the DNS log. If they are using an IP address pointed at an HME at their data center somewhere, then we would need to sniff the outgoing packets of the TiVo in order to capture the IP addresses it is hitting. If they are using a name and it is cached in DNS, you also may not see it until a reboot of the TiVo causing it to update its DNS cache.

It is possible that Pandora for the Premier isn't an HME app, but I doubt it since it acts the same as others and is in the normal location for HME apps.


----------



## Grandpasteve (Jan 13, 2007)

As for expectations on features for Tivo HD, TiVo set those, not the customers. 

Also, my TiVo HD is just a year old this month and Premiere was not announced when I bought mine.


----------



## Grandpasteve (Jan 13, 2007)

http://pr.tivo.com/easyir/prssrel.d...rsion=live&prid=592646&releasejsp=release_134

The Quote:

" Even More Content: A brand new relationship with Pandora means in the coming months, Premiere as well as TiVo Series3™, HD DVR, and Series2 customers will be able to listen to their personalized Pandora radio stations on the best speakers in the house."


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

What is your point? 

Premiere got it first, no doubt, to sell new units. Big deal. Us Tivo HD and series 3 units are still on the list, we just did not get this yet. There was no expectation set other than we would get it eventually- nothing stated it would be a concurrent release. Now, if there was some rumor that it was not coming, I have seen none, then I could see some kind of a point.


----------



## Grandpasteve (Jan 13, 2007)

jrtroo said:


> What is your point?
> 
> Premiere got it first, no doubt, to sell new units. Big deal. Us Tivo HD and series 3 units are still on the list, we just did not get this yet. There was no expectation set other than we would get it eventually- nothing stated it would be a concurrent release. Now, if there was some rumor that it was not coming, I have seen none, then I could see some kind of a point.


...TiVo sets the expectations, not the customer.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Grandpasteve said:


> http://pr.tivo.com/easyir/prssrel.d...rsion=live&prid=592646&releasejsp=release_134
> 
> The Quote:
> 
> " Even More Content: A brand new relationship with Pandora means in the coming months, Premiere as well as TiVo Series3, HD DVR, and Series2 customers will be able to listen to their personalized Pandora radio stations on the best speakers in the house."


A more recent release seems to omit "Series2": http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8150933#post8150933 (yes, referencing a post in this same thread )


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

first Pandora, now Hulu "coming to Tivo premieres" according to engadget

this better come to Series 3's too

http://www.engadget.com/2010/09/28/hulu-plus-coming-to-tivo-premiere-too/


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

It won't, I promised you that. Even if the S3/HD is shown to be capable of streaming it, they won't do it.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

Pandora is a nice service, I have had it for a year or so with a Blu-ray player but it will be nice to get it on my HD TiVo. I much prefer to listen to CD, SACD, DVD-A or other better quality source but I have used Pandora about 10 hours a month on average and think it works really well. I expect it to work fine using TiVo so this good news and if I didn't already have the service on another box, it would be great news.


----------



## rdclark (May 2, 2004)

Pandora has been available on connected devices for years. If you wanted it that badly you'd have it already. If TiVo had never said anything about Pandora, you wouldn't be complaining about not getting it on your TiVo.

You could buy a Roku and have Pandora for a one-time fee of $60.

There is no justification for this whining.


----------



## Grandpasteve (Jan 13, 2007)

rdclark said:


> Pandora has been available on connected devices for years. If you wanted it that badly you'd have it already. If TiVo had never said anything about Pandora, you wouldn't be complaining about not getting it on your TiVo.
> 
> You could buy a Roku and have Pandora for a one-time fee of $60.
> 
> There is no justification for this whining.


TiVo could also deliver on thier promises and I save $60. I never asked for Pandora, but TiVo announced it. I don't see anyone whining. TiVo never said maybe, they made an announcement in attempt to get attention. They got my attention.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

rdclark said:


> Pandora has been available on connected devices for years. If you wanted it that badly you'd have it already. If TiVo had never said anything about Pandora, you wouldn't be complaining about not getting it on your TiVo.
> 
> You could buy a Roku and have Pandora for a one-time fee of $60.
> 
> There is no justification for this whining.


I see no reason why new web services can't be added to Tivo HD and Series 3 units at the same time as premiere other than Tivo trying to get me to upgrade to a premiere which I have no reason to do unless my Series 3 dies. I paid a lot of money for my Series 3 and expect better treatment, its only 4 years old and perfectly functional


----------



## vectorcatch (Nov 21, 2008)

Every Consumer Electronics/Software manufacturer eventually stops adding new features to hardware. They are all at different rates.

Microsoft stops supporting Windows versions after 10 years, my NAS company (Synology) always cuts features from older hardware then eventually stops releasing software updates entirely, Apple stops adding software features to iphones after 1 year. Each year the new firmware for iPhones has less features for the previous phones and this year they completely stopped supporting the original iPhone. It doesn't mean the hardware won't work with it (for instance you can jailbreak an iPhone 3G and get background tasks).

Now keep in mind, when they choose to do this they cut off potential sales in the App Store. Somebody, somewhere has done the analysis to say that potential lost sales do not make up for the engineering effort to keep said platform current. I would be curious here, if anyone plans on cancelling their TiVo HD sub because they can't have Hulu Plus (something that actually ends up costing more money).

Would I like Hulu on my HD? Of course, but as long as they don't promise it to me and then pull it back later, it won't bother me.


----------



## pmiranda (Feb 12, 2003)

vectorcatch said:


> Would I like Hulu on my HD? Of course, but as long as they don't promise it to me and then pull it back later, it won't bother me.


+1. I'm not sure I really like Hulu anyway. The enforced ads are really annoying after years of happy TiVoing. It could be they won't carry Hulu and some other services on anything but the premiere because it's much more un-hackable than the older units. In fact from what I've heard, it's locked down better than any other box I've seen, which is sad for folks that like to tinker, but should allow TiVo to carry more content.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Grandpasteve said:


> *Whining?*


Yes, Whining.

Pandora is a "NOT YET", yes TiVo set the expectation but said nothing about concurrent technical releases.

Hulu- This is whining too. That was NEVER promised to older systems, and is still not promised.

As with any consumer technology- if you want the latest features, at some point, you will need the latest hardware.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

jrtroo said:


> Yes, Whining.
> 
> Pandora is a "NOT YET", yes TiVo set the expectation but said nothing about concurrent technical releases.
> 
> ...




except these features can easily run on a Series 3 or Tivo HD


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

tivoknucklehead said:


> except these features can easily run on a Series 3 or Tivo HD


I wasn't aware that those models could easily run a flash application (_if_ that's what the Pandora or the upcoming Hulu Plus apps are...)


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

tivoknucklehead said:


> except these features can easily run on a Series 3 or Tivo HD


Do you work for TiVo? How do you know this?

Anyhow, my statements stands- even if it could be easily ported, they have no obligation to do so.

They need to start giving unique features to Premiere to differentiate it.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

If people can find all the shows they want to watch from on demand streaming services like Netflix and Hulu, then they don't need a DVR.

There are several other devices that offer the same on demand streaming services, which cost much less than tivo. 

Tivo supports streaming from external sources but not from content recorded on the Tivo. The exact opposite should be true.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

orangeboy said:


> I wasn't aware that those models could easily run a flash application (_if_ that's what the Pandora or the upcoming Hulu Plus apps are...)


Pandora is a music service that can definitely run on a series 3 and my $59 Roku box can run Hulu, as can my directv generic DVR and if my $700 Series 3 can't there is something wrong with this picture


----------



## deandashl (Aug 8, 2008)

orangeboy said:


> I wasn't aware that those models could easily run a flash application (_if_ that's what the Pandora or the upcoming Hulu Plus apps are...)


I doubt S3's can run Flash. The UI is flash, not the features. Pandora does not have to be on a Flash-based interface.

TiVo can write a perfectly fine Pandora UI for the S3's. And the S3's can do Pandora easiy.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

tivoknucklehead said:


> Pandora is a music service that can definitely run on a series 3 and my $59 Roku box can run Hulu, as can my directv generic DVR and if my $700 Series 3 can't there is something wrong with this picture


Your Roku box didn't exist in 2006 when the Series 3 came out.

The HR20 in 2006 couldn't do anything like that, and can only do it now with pay add on software. And it does a CRAAAAPPY job at it.

My Series 3 sold for $100 on ebay, you're comparing what they sold new for 4 years ago?  That's like *****ing about how my $1,500 Pentium 3 can't run Windows 7 even though my $500 new dell can...


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

deandashl said:


> I doubt S3's can run Flash. The UI is flash, not the features. Pandora does not have to be on a Flash-based interface.
> 
> TiVo can write a perfectly fine Pandora UI for the S3's. And the S3's can do Pandora easiy.


Flash is the direction TiVo is going. The old C code that the previous models used has been said to be hard to maintain. I imagine that is why the previous models are being passed over when new apps come along.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Programming_language#History


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

http://hd.engadget.com/2010/10/19/tivo-brings-pandora-to-series3-hd-boxes/


----------



## djwilso (Dec 23, 2006)

It's working great on my original Series3 right now. Thanks for posting that link!


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Quick simple works great -

got the key from my Series 3 entered it into the pandora web site and by the time I walked back to my living room (seconds) it was working.

Nice job TiVo!


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Yeah! I cannot wait to try it out.

Yeah! No more Pandora whining.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

jrtroo said:


> Yeah! I cannot wait to try it out.
> 
> Yeah! No more Pandora whining.


Give them a few days, they'll find something else to cry about.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Yep, I just got 11.0j _and_ Pandora on my S3. :up:


----------



## Robbdoe1 (Dec 29, 2008)

windracer said:


> Yep, I just got 11.0j _and_ Pandora on my S3. :up:


Ditto. Got em both too.

I like it so far.

Robb


----------



## jgantert (Jan 24, 2008)

Nice interface, must more advanced than the current Netflix interface (and the Pandora interface on my Samsung Blu-Ray player). Good job TiVo!

Now to see if it can play for hours without locking up (something the Samsung BD-P1600 couldn't do at first, it would hang after a few hours). I don't have the time to try tonight tho, but maybe over the weekend...

Oh, and I just *love* the screen saver!!!


----------



## deandashl (Aug 8, 2008)

Pretty cool. Just played around with it.

Especially for us old timers. Lots of variety.

By the way.......I'm still on 11.0h

Interesting.


----------



## Robbdoe1 (Dec 29, 2008)

deandashl said:


> Pretty cool. Just played around with it.
> 
> Especially for us old timers. Lots of variety.
> 
> ...


See if you have a Pending Restart. I did.

Robb


----------



## eelton (Jun 10, 2001)

I woke up to "Pandora is now available on your TiVo Premiere" (even though I have an S3).

Pandora worked great. However, when I hit the TiVo button to exit, my TiVo went into an endless loop of flashing screens of white noise. I ended up having to reboot.

Anyone else see this behavior?



Edit: On rebooting, it said "installing service update." Maybe the issue was the TiVo trying to run Pandora on the old software--I see that deandashl reported still being on 11.0h two posts up.


Or not...I'm on 11.0j now. I went back into Pandora, and I'm seeing a flashing white noise screen while the music is playing. I guess I'll reboot and avoid Pandora on the TiVo in the future.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

hooray, I knew the S3 was easily capable of running Pandora. very nice


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

Just added Pandora to both of my connected boxes, it is very nice and is much appreciated.


----------



## jaredmwright (Sep 6, 2004)

Tested Pandora on all 3 of my boxes, HD, Series3 and Premiere and I don't see one bit of difference between any of the boxes. Responsiveness and performance seems identical. All of my boxes are hardwired with ethernet. I hope that TiVo continues improving other applications such as Rhapsody, Netflix, etc... to look and be this polished. This could be the start of TiVo getting back in the game they are quickly falling behind in.


----------



## thespacepope72 (Jan 25, 2005)

How does pandora work compared to rhapsody (which barely works)?


----------



## zowwie85 (Jul 25, 2010)

This is a great addition to the function of the TiVo. It almost makes up for the suggestions bug that TiVo is continuing to ignore.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

sethjvm said:


> How does pandora work compared to rhapsody (which barely works)?


well, Pandora is free and Rhapsody is $10/ mo


----------

